# It feels like DR is killing me...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel dead. I can't function properly. My head feels completely numb.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel dead. I can't function properly. My head feels completely numb.


I really think a trip to the Hospital would be a good idea. Don't panic, I don't think you're dying, I just think maybe you could have maybe a little check up and describe this feeling to them.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I know how you feel first of all. I think a trip to the emergency psych ward (if that is an option where you live) and spending a night or two there might be good for you.
I did that once in the beginning, and to have someone to talk to and get some benzo's was really good. You feel like you're finally doing something, and they might take some tests to see if you need anything. Just to get a break from your routine, I'd recommend it.

Sometimes it feels like one has done everything, but then you meet someone who knows something you don't, or you get some rest, and things get better.
I'm saying this because I actually managed to recover once, and believe me, I never thought I would. I'm passing on what I know even if I'm not in the best place to give advice right now.

If you really want to know what helped me get past the worst bit, it was taking a benzodiazepine twice a day at the same time (morning and evening) and getting up at the same time and going outside to get my son to school every day. I felt SO bad in the beginning, I don't really know how I did it, but it was the first step to becoming better. Doctors tell you not to take benzo's regularly, but to have that stability for my anxiety is the only thing that's really helped me cope.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I know the feeling, I truly thought I was dying at the beginning I was so ill and hardly ate for weeks because by body ahd given up the will which didnt help. It was pretty serious.

A doctor said to me the other day, 'I know you feel fraustrated and worried but 10 months isnt that long in the scale of things. These things take time.'

My relationship was 2 years, which got me in this mess so my GP expects about 2 years to recover. Maybe longer but i bloody hope not!

For you it may be different. But dont give up hope.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel horrible as well, but my new dose of risperidone and xanax is helping a bit


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I feel horrible as well, but my new dose of risperidone and xanax is helping a bit


till you build up a tolerance to the new dose of xanax.ramping up isn't the answer i guess. but I wish you the best!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

One thing Ive taken great comfort in realizing is that no one has ever died because of dr. No one has ever needed surgery or been hospitalized for a physical condition related to dr. Dr cannot hurt you. It is only a feeling. Look at the world around you. People are calm and life is flowing as usual. The only person who feels in danger is you and that is only because the fight or flight response in your brain is stuck on. You are getting false danger signals.


----------

